# Goats and swimming pools?



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

A very generous neighbor has given me a brand new swimming pool, metal sides, 4 feet deep. My human kids are in heaven but suddenly I'm worrying about the goats. Are they likely to jump in it and not be able to get out? What can I do to goat proof it short of leaving the goats in the pen all the time?


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL ohh i can see it now. party on the patio! goat cocktails, barbq'd weeds, goat music blaring out on the radio.

one thing i think i would do is build some steps to set inside of the pool in case they do get in. that way they have a way out.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

DKWunlimited said:


> A very generous neighbor has given me a brand new swimming pool, metal sides, 4 feet deep. My human kids are in heaven but suddenly I'm worrying about the goats. Are they likely to jump in it and not be able to get out? What can I do to goat proof it short of leaving the goats in the pen all the time?


 either human or goats, lock iit up when not right there


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, well the 2 acres is fensed and the kids are all in double digets and know how to swim. My concern was a goat question... do goats like water? are they likely to jump in? Is there a way to goat proof it? steps or ramp to allow them to get out, Or will they have to be confined to the pen.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

DKWunlimited said:


> Okay, well the 2 acres is fensed and the kids are all in double digets and know how to swim. My concern was a goat question... do goats like water? are they likely to jump in? Is there a way to goat proof it? steps or ramp to allow them to get out, Or will they have to be confined to the pen.


Welll if the sides are 4' high, then its highly unlikely that they would be able to get in. I have a 4' fence they don't jump.
BUt then again, they are goats! If you have anything they can climb near the pool and launch themselves into it, then that would be a concern.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Two of our goats dived off the pier (water was about ten inches below the pier)and went 'swimming'...  One swam like a rock, the other was actually treadin' water pretty good. Several have jumped in the shallow end, and have been able to waddle their way out.

Just like in the movie "Field of Dreams", where they say, if you build it they will come.... if you have a place goats can get to, they will. 

I've never had goats before... but I was 'told' they didn't like water. I was 'told't' wrong. Four foot deep sounds like it'd be just enough to drown in. I'd probably put 'something' up to prevent them from being able to jump in... maybe some of that 'netting' they use around road building projects.... the plastic webbing netting type stuff... just high enough so they want be tempted... cause a goat can't withstand temptation... :angel:


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I couldn't believe Texican's story when he first told it, because my goats are terrified of water (and rain, and puddles). I have a creek and a canal here and they won't get near them (and have never accidentally jumped in). But they could be frightened or accidentally jump in your pool, not knowing there is water on the other side. And maybe Texican's goats aren't the only ones that like water. 

I think the netting might be a good idea. How many goats do you have? You might introduce them to the pool to see how they react. If they do get in, they could drown, even if they can touch bottom, just by exhausting themselves trying to get out.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

My goats scream when it sprinkles a little - apparently rain water is toxic. OTOH, if my kids (2 legged) jump in the river on a hot day, the goats are likely to jump in right behind them. And they can swim just fine.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

My goats tippy toe around the pond to get a drink, They don't like getting wet at all and run for cover when a few sprinkles fall from the sky. That doesn't mean that yours won't investigate the pool, if you let them in the area and watch them, it might satisfy their curiosity so they won't jump in when nobody's looking, on the other hand, they might like it and after they discover the pool it might become one of their favorite places to play.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

You should definately provide a way for them to be able to get out in case they end up in it. What an aweful find it would be if one drowned in there.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would count on at least one jumping in and make a plan to avoid it. Either fence it with a sturdy 5' or higher fence or electric fencing. At the minium I would put steps inside the pool but that still won't guarantee their escape. I once found a deer that had fallen into an aeration hole in one of my ponds one winter. The water wasn't even waist deep and the bottom was solid but it couldn't jump out and died of exposure. I think the back legs kept hitting the underside of the ice when it jumped.

Keep in mind that the goat may not be able to see the water and they are prone to leap before looking.


----------

